# gnome 2.4

## hoschi

hallo, meiner einer wollte mit Accept Keyword x86 usw. gnome 2.4 mergen...2 pakete stellen sich noch in die quere aber mit ein bissel hilfe+nachdenken von mir ging das auch:)

aber jetzt....portage du dumme schlampe:

100%[=============================================================================================== =>] 1,613,042 85.95K/s ETA 00:00

03:33:01 (85.95 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/epiphany-1.0.tar.bz2' saved [1613042]

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  epiphany-1.0.tar.bz2

* you need mozilla-1.4+ compiled against gtk+-2

* export USE="gtk2" ;emerge mozilla -p

!!! ERROR: net-www/epiphany-1.0 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 42, Exitcode 0

!!! Need Mozilla compiled with gtk+-2.0!!

hallo portage, portage hallo!!!

ich habe kein mozilla!!!

verdammt ich habe keins, checkst du dass?

da ist keins, ich hab nur moziall-firebird...was soll ich den jetzt machen(oder spinnt der weil mozilla-firebird auf war<<<habe gnome nicht verlassen?)

a) benützt mozilla nicht von vorn herein gtk2

b) ich habe kein moziall nur firebird

ich habe jetzt einfach mal das gemacht:

USE="gtk2" ;emerge mozilla-firebird

meint ihr das funzt?

----------

## ralph

AFAIK braucht epiphany mozilla, insofern fürchte ich, wirst du nicht drum rum kommen, mozilla zu mergen, wenn du epiphany haben willst.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob du's haben willst, wenn du doch ohnehin Firebird benutzt.

----------

## cvk

Nein, das wird nicht klappen. Da Epiphany Mozillas Rendering Engine Gecko benutzt, muss er Mozilla selbst kompilieren.

cvk

----------

## hoschi

soll das heissen um den gnome standard browser zu nutzen muss ich die ganze mozilla suite mergen:(

*heul*

ich hab doch eigentlich gecko....so fiess!

----------

## Chris Finch

Soweit ich sehe, hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Mozilla mergen (mithilfe der USE Variablen kannst Du hier zumindest verhindern, dass Composer, Mail Client etc auch kompiliert werden).

2. epiphany aus dem gnome ebuild streichen und mit firebird weitermachen.

Ich würde 2 empfehlen.

ciao,

Peter

----------

## hoschi

habs jetzt geschafft, aber mir fehlt plötzlich folgendes device:

/dev/sound/dsp

mplayer spuckt mir das nämlich aus wenn ich mp3s abspielen will, es läuft aber trotzdem (auch der gnome start sound kommt, genauso läuft alles in ut2003 und quakeIII)!

wenn ich in xmms als outputplugin nicht etwas anderes einstelle als oss, krieg ich von xmms eine fehlermeldung>>spielt aber in gegensatz zu mplayer nicht ab, er wenn ich ein anderen sound-outputplugin wähle!

ich habe eine audigy player und alsa, bis jetzt lief alles ohne fehlermeldungen!

mit xine habe ich auch ein problem, sobald ich in den vollbild-modus gehe schließt sich xine nach 3 sekunden?

----------

## toskala

mozilla-firebird != mozilla

und weil das so ist (epiphany kam raus bevor es firebird überhaupt gab) brauchst du ebend das mozilla. rumfluchen und auf portage schimpfen hat noch niemandem weitergeholfen.

und mehrfaches posten deines soundproblems rettet dich auch nich.

aber evtl. gibt es ja ein plugin für alsa was deinem xmms auf die sprünge hilft.

oss ist imho != alsa.

----------

## GarlandGreene

@Hoshi:   :Arrow:   emerge xmms-alsa?

PS: untreue Sau, geh gefälligst zurück ins HW.

----------

## hoschi

USE="gnome gtk alsa -qt -kde...."  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

0 Punkte Garland, leider daneben:p

irgendwie liegt es wohl an gnome 2.4

ich konnte es so lösen:

ACCEPT_KEYblablax86 emerge /portage...xmms-arts

damit erhält man das device dsp, die portage pfadangabe ist deswegen nötig da xmms-arts im offizielen portage nicht drin ist oder so  :Question: 

PS: Ich wäre ja nicht untreu geworden, aber die Suckfunktion ist halb  rattenscharf  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Strowi

```
mozilla-firebird != mozilla 
```

sorry, dass ich hier einfach so reinplatze, aber nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, fiel mir wieder ne ältere Frage ein. Und zwar habe ich in den USE-Flags: USE=".... mozilla..." drinstehen, bringt das dann überhaupt was wenn ich ohnehin nur den MozillaFirebird nutze?

----------

## Beforegod

Irgendwie ist das Thema total durcheinander..

Das Soundthema wird ja in einem anderem Forum behandelt, aber die Frage mit den use flags passt nicht ganz hierher.

Von daher, entweder neues Thema eröffnen oder dies hier wird geschlossen..

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## hoschi

hmm, mein einziges problem ist jetzt noch xine dass seit dem update auf gnome 2.4

nur 3 sekunden im vollbildmodus bleibt(xine stürtz dann ab), solange ich den "compressed" werd nicht vorher ändere:(

gibt es da eine möglichkeit den compressed wert in der config fest zu legen?

----------

## hulk2nd

mal ne frage, ich hab mir auch gnome 2.4 gemerged, aber ich hab zwei probleme: 

1. wenn ich mich als nicht-root-user anmelde, bleibt der gnome splash screen solange stehen, bis ich einmal draufgeklickt habe

2. wenn ich mich als nicht-root-user anmelde, ist meine cpu load immer auf 100%, aber es ist kein programm bzw. prozess dafür verantwortlich.

hat jemand was ähnliches bemerkt und / oder ne lösung gefunden?

danke und mfg,

hulk

----------

## hoschi

zum ersten, hatte ich auch als root>>>aber nur einmal

----------

## dertobi123

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> 1. wenn ich mich als nicht-root-user anmelde, bleibt der gnome splash screen solange stehen, bis ich einmal draufgeklickt habe

 Tja, selbiges habe ich auch bereits während 2.3.* erlebt, im 2.4 hatte ich das Problem noch nicht. Gehört aber vermutlich auch in die Kategorie "Unerklärliche Dinge".

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> 2. wenn ich mich als nicht-root-user anmelde, ist meine cpu load immer auf 100%, aber es ist kein programm bzw. prozess dafür verantwortlich.

 Wer sagt das? Top, Gnome-System-Monitor? 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## hulk2nd

der cpu monitor von gkrellm2 sagt mir das. bei top bzw. bei allen möglichen gnome cpuload tools wird mir das jedoch nicht angezeigt. ich weiss aber das es stimmt, weil ich ein notebook habe und der lüfter wirklich nur nach längerer, starker cpu auslastung angeht, weil zb. der screensaver stockt und weil der akku erstaunlich schnell angeht, wenn ich angemeldet bin.

manchmal gehts aus, dann wieder an ...

lässt sich aber bisher durch nichts rekonstruieren, dass es auf eine fehlerquelle schliessen lässt. das einzige was ich weiss, der splash screnn zeigt als letztes acme an. danach kommt nichts mehr und man muss ihn wegklicken. muss allerdings nichts bedeuten.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

